# Kill one person, bring one back



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 19, 2018)

If you could bring any one dead person back to life, but in return would have to kill another (roughly equivalent) person to do it, who and why?

For example: I'd kill Carl Winslow to bring back Uncle Phil.

Edit: Forgot my reason why. 


Spoiler



It's literally my name.


----------



## Draza (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Bakir Izetbegović to bring Arkan back.


----------



## soy_king (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Merkel, bring back Adenauer.


----------



## Some Manajerk (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Elon Musk, bring back Nikolai Tesla


----------



## Positron (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Beyoncé and bring back some no name nightclub singer (can I kill Lady Gaga as well and bring back two no-name nightclub singers?)


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 19, 2018)

Positron said:


> (can I kill Lady Gaga as well and bring back two no-name nightclub singers?)


I'll allow it.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Harvey Weinstein and bring back Fatty Arbuckle. Basically, kill one person boiled in a Hollywood controversy for another person boiled in a Hollywood controversy.


----------



## NeverHappened (Aug 19, 2018)

Danm you hilter for already being killed. Damn you old pope for not being dead.

Bring back Stephen Hawking. Kill some random human trafficker.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 19, 2018)

NeverHappened said:


> Danm you hilter for already being killed. Damn you old pope for not being dead.
> 
> Bring back Stephen Hawking. Kill some random human trafficker.


I mean... they have to be at least vaguely similar... You can't just say "I'd kill every bad person and bring back every good person."


----------



## Boxy Brown (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Diddy bring back Biggie


----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Danny Devito
Bring back Mussolini


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Aug 19, 2018)

Equivalent exchange


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Stephen King. Bring back HP Lovecraft.

Kill some shitty drummer. Bring back Keith Moon.

Kill another shitty drummer. Bring back John Bonham.

Kill Michael Moore. Bring back Edward R. Murrow.

Kill K-pop in toto, all performers and all fans. Bring back Big Band Jazz.

Am I doing this right?


----------



## Providence (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Hillary Rodham-Clinton, bring back Pol Pot


----------



## NeverHappened (Aug 19, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> I mean... they have to be at least vaguely similar... You can't just say "I'd kill every bad person and bring back every good person."


Okay

Bill nye


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 19, 2018)

NeverHappened said:


> Okay
> 
> Bill nye


Very good.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Jeff Dumham, bring back George Carlin.


----------



## Positron (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Aung San Suu Kyi, bring back Saddam Hussein.
Kill the Dalai Lama, bring back Charles Manson.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 19, 2018)

Elwood P. Dowd said:


> Am I doing this right?


Sort of


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Obama, bring back Obama.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 19, 2018)

I'd kill Jodie Whittaker to bring back Trevor Baxter.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill ADF, bring back my dad.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 19, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> Kill ADF, bring back my dad.


I didn't come here to feel.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Bill Nye the Tumblr Guy, bring back Mr. Wizard.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 19, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> Kill ADF, bring back my dad.


Err... I don't know much about ADF, are you saying your dad was a disgusting tranny?


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 19, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Kill Bill Nye the Tumblr Guy, bring back Mr. Wizard.


Bill Nye already got killed to bring back Stephen Hawking. I would suggest you kill Neil deGrasse Tyson instead.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill myself to bring back a friend


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 19, 2018)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> Kill myself to bring back a friend


Kill myself to bring back Jeff.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill @Y2K Baby to bring back myself.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 19, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Kill myself to bring back Jeff.


I would kill myself...


Spoiler



To bring back myself


----------



## Randy Lahey (Aug 19, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> Err... I don't know much about ADF, are you saying your dad was a disgusting tranny?


No, Phil was just the first person I thought of.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 19, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> No, Phil was just the first person I thought of.


The one rule to this deal is you can't just kill a shitty person to bring back a good person unless they vaguely have something in common...


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill ADF to bring back ADF to kill him again.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill of the author of eromanga sensei and bring back highschool of the dead writer Daisuke Satō


----------



## A Useless Fish (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill J. K. Rowling, bring back Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Lady Gaga. Bring back Judy Garland.

Kill Michael Cera. Bring back Bill Paxton.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 19, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Kill Lady Gaga. Bring back Judy Garland.


So apparently I am the lore-keeper of this thread... I already allowed Lady Gaga to be killed to bring back a "no-name nightclub singer." I would suggest killing Miley Cyrus instead~


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Donald Glover to bring back Childish Gambino


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 19, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> So apparently I am the lore-keeper of this thread... I already allowed Lady Gaga to be killed to bring back a "no-name nightclub singer." I would suggest killing Miley Cyrus instead~



Sorry. No deal. Lady Gaga has to go for Judy Garland because Lady Gaga butchered A Star Is Born.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 19, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Sorry. No deal. Lady Gaga has to go for Judy Garland because Lady Gaga butchered A Star Is Born.


I understand, but Gaga's already dead...


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 19, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> I understand, but Gaga's already dead...



Can I kill her then because this is unforgivable and a sin against good talent.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 19, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Can I kill her then because this is unforgivable and a sin against good talent.


Unfortunately, you would have to kill someone else first to bring her back before killing her again. If you can do that, then you have my blessing


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 19, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> Unfortunately, you would have to kill someone else first to bring her back before killing her again. If you can do that, then you have my blessing



Kill Kim Kardashian to bring back Lady Gaga.
Kill Lady Gaga and bring back Judy Garland so A Star Is Born won't exist.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 19, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Kill Kim Kardashian to bring back Lady Gaga.
> Kill Lady Gaga and bring back Judy Garland so A Star Is Born won't exist.


I'll allow it~


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Vince Russo, bring back Matt Cappotelli.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 19, 2018)

Magic Sun Daddy said:


> Kill Vince Russo, bring back Matt Cappotelli.


Only if we can also kill off Cornette and bring back... say, Chyna..


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Feinstein bring back John Moses Browning.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Jay Z. Bring Back Marvin Gaye.
Kill Chris Brown. Bring back Robert Johnson.
Kill Kirk Douglas. Bring back James Dean.
Kill Kanye West. Bring back Tupac.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Aug 19, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> The one rule to this deal is you can't just kill a shitty person to bring back a good person unless they vaguely have something in common...


They both make me laugh so they have that in common.

edit: Dad wasn’t exactly a fan of brown people either, just like Phil.


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Aug 19, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> Only if we can also kill off Cornette and bring back... say, Chyna..



Fine with the former, not so much with the latter.

Also, kill MovieBob and bring back Edd Gould.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Chevy Chase. Bring back Rodney Dangerfield.


----------



## Providence (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Dane Cook, bring back Sam Kinison


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 19, 2018)

Magic Sun Daddy said:


> Fine with the former, not so much with the latter..


Can we bring back Latino Heat for Cornette then?


----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Instanbul. bring back Constantinople.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Andy Dick. Bring back Phil Hartman. 
(Still not over that to this day.)


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill steven seagal and bring back bruce lee.


----------



## Blender (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill a random african warlord, bring one of your family members you miss a lot back.


----------



## Ido (Aug 19, 2018)

Could i trade 3 Kardashians to bring back my late dogs?


----------



## soy_king (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Steven Colbert to bring back George Carlin.


----------



## MG 620 (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill: One of my former bosses. Fucking asshole. 

Bring back: Michael Jackson, because his record label is ruining his legacy. I also want him to open a Twitter account.


----------



## Positron (Aug 19, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> So apparently I am the lore-keeper of this thread... I already allowed Lady Gaga to be killed to bring back a "no-name nightclub singer." I would suggest killing Miley Cyrus instead~


Adele is still at large.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Aug 19, 2018)

Justin Beiber for Buddy Holly.


----------



## JB 236 (Aug 19, 2018)

Trump for Nelson Mandela


----------



## Russian Civil War (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill posers to bring back true punk.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Aug 19, 2018)

Some tweeny youtube hack for Prince, I need my modern day Purple Rain movie.


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Miley Cyrus, bring back Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Putin
Bring back my grandpa


----------



## Positron (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill DarkSydePhil, bring back TotalBiscuit.


----------



## TiggerNits (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill: Miley Cyrus

Bring back: Eric Clapton's kid


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 19, 2018)

Positron said:


> Kill DarkSydePhil, bring back TotalBiscuit.





Kill Strauss Zelnick, bring back Satoru Iwata.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 19, 2018)

I'd kill Seth Mcfarlane to bring back the Simpsons.


----------



## Sammy (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Larry Nassar, that gymnastics coach that molseted like 180 young women.
Bring back Jim Henson.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Beyonce.  Bring back Aretha Franklin.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 19, 2018)

I'd kill Amy Schumer to bring back Robin Williams.


----------



## Lysol (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill John Cena and bring back Andre the Giant.


----------



## UW 411 (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Jake/and/or Logan Paul, bring back Howard Marks.


----------



## Florence (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill 6ix9ine, bring back Freddie Mercury.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Bob Chipman, bring back Dom Deluise.

Takes up the same amount of space and  resources but Dom was a funny, likeable motherfucker.


Positron said:


> Adele is still large.


FTFY



Lysol said:


> Kill John Cena and bring back Andre the Giant.


How can one kill what one cannot see?


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 19, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> How can one kill what one cannot see?


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Barb, bring back Bob.


----------



## FeverGlitch (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Vin Diesel, bring back Bud Spencer


----------



## AF 802 (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill welfare recipients to bring back non-degenerate people.


----------



## jewelry investor (Aug 19, 2018)

My local mailman, xxxtentacion


----------



## Positron (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Barbra Streisand (seriously this cunt can't die soon enough), bring back Patti Page.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Bruce Wayne, bring back Lamont Cranston. Kent Allard. Fritz the Janitor


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Mick Jagger bring back John Lennon


----------



## Alice Springs (Aug 19, 2018)

Kill Onision, bring back Torquemada.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 20, 2018)

Kill Ruth Bader Ginsburg, and bring back Antonin Scalia.


----------



## UE 558 (Aug 20, 2018)

Kill Fatman's Dad, bring back Bob


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 20, 2018)

Kill Louis CK.  Bring back Mitch Hedberg.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Aug 20, 2018)

Kill Triple H, bring back Giant Gonzales.


----------



## Cripple (Aug 20, 2018)

Kill: Justin Bieber 
Reanimate: Freddie Mercury 

No explanation necessary.


----------



## Pocoyo (Aug 20, 2018)

Kill Boris Johnson, bring back Winston Churchill. (The Brits could REALLY use him right now)


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 20, 2018)

Kill: that asshole who keeps stealing shit from my backyard.  

Bring back: JFK


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Aug 20, 2018)

Kill Nicki Minaj, bring back Aaliyah.


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 20, 2018)

Kill whatever president is closest to dying at the current time, bring back George Washington (except without the slavery)


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 20, 2018)

Kill Kanye and Jay Z to bring back Pac and Biggie.


----------



## AshitPie (Aug 20, 2018)

Kill Kevin James, bring back Chris Farley


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 21, 2018)

You know what? Kill Obama, bring back Che. At least his retard commie ass was obviously a retarded commie.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 21, 2018)

Kill Beyonce. Bring back Fred Astaire.


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Aug 21, 2018)

Jayden Smith < David Bowie


----------



## Irrenhaus Inmate (Aug 21, 2018)

Kill Bobby Hull to bring back Stan Mikita.


----------



## Deadwaste (Aug 21, 2018)

kill my neighbor's dogs
bring back my own dog because it's probably dead by now


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 22, 2018)

Because of recent news:
Kill Asia Argento to bring back Anthony Bourdain.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 22, 2018)

Kill Milo Yiannopoulos.  Bring back Karl Stefansson.  

Because they're both supervillains.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 22, 2018)

Kill @Clawshrimpy aka Christopher McGee to bring back Chloe Sagal.

Similarities: Both are lolcows who threaten/threatened suicide all the time and harass/harassed people all day and have/had a lack of IRL friends.

Reason I'd prefer Chloe to be brought back: she actually had some talent and wasn't a horrible child abusing pedophile.


----------



## Deadwaste (Aug 22, 2018)

Deadwaste said:


> kill my neighbor's dogs
> bring back my own dog because it's probably dead by now





AnOminous said:


> Kill Milo Yiannopoulos.  Bring back Karl Stefansson.
> 
> Because they're both supervillains.


forget the fucking dog. i'll take this any day now


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Aug 22, 2018)

Kill Lady Gaga, bring back H.R.Giger, cause his brand of unhinged was way superior.


----------



## Positron (Aug 24, 2018)

Kill Thom York.  Bring back David Bowie.  Johnny Greenwood is the only good thing about Radiohead anyway.


----------



## D. Sweatshirt (Aug 25, 2018)

Kill DJ Khaled. Bring back J Dilla.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Aug 25, 2018)

@Y2K Baby and then i'd bring him back i feel like he'd have a good time


----------



## Somar (Aug 25, 2018)

Kill Barry Bee, bring back Robbie Rotten.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 25, 2018)

Kill Hillary Clinton, bring back Divine.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Aug 25, 2018)

Kill- Benedict Cumberbatch
Bring Back- Cary Grant


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 25, 2018)

Kill Obama, bring back JESUS H. CHRIST. YEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAW.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 25, 2018)

Kill the Alex Jones personality to make him be Bill Hicks again just to see everyone react to the conspiracy theory being true.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 25, 2018)

Kill Tracy Morgan. Bring back Richard Pryor.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 25, 2018)

Kill Graham Linehan.

Bring back Graham Chapman.


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Aug 25, 2018)

probably been said but kill joshua wise and bring back bob chandler


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Aug 25, 2018)

Kill whatever that shitty rapper who looks like a Mennonite that passed out with his shoes on at a party so we can bring back Dave Brockie (Oderus Urungus).


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 25, 2018)

Kill Webster and bring back Gary Coleman.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 25, 2018)

Kill Michelle Wolf, bring back Gilda Radner.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 25, 2018)

Bring back William Atchison so I can kill him.


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 25, 2018)

Kill the person above me, bring them back so they know what death is like.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 25, 2018)

Kill Franchesca Ramsey, bring Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 26, 2018)

Kill Terry Goodkind, bring back Douglas Adams.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 26, 2018)

Kill that annoying fat Bobby whatever his name is guy from SNL and bring back John Belushi.
Kill one of the Jersey Shore actors. Bring back River Phoenix.


----------



## Bogs (Aug 26, 2018)

I tried to make my list generally an eye for an eye

Kill James Belushi, bring back John
Kill Kevin Hart, bring back Patrice O'Neal
Kill Kevin James, *bring back John Candy*
Kill Andy Dick, bring back Phil Hartman
Kill Judd Apatow, bring back John Hughes


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 26, 2018)

Kill Daniel Tosh. Bring back Greg Giraldo.
Kill Dane Cook. Bring back Mitch Hedberg.
Kill Carlos Mencia. Bring back Bill Hicks.
Kill Gallagher. Bring back Richard Jeni.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 26, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Kill Daniel Tosh. Bring back Greg Giraldo.
> Kill Dane Cook. Bring back Mitch Hedberg.
> Kill Carlos Mencia. Bring back Bill Hicks.
> Kill Gallagher. Bring back Richard Jeni.



This but Mencia is already dead in any way that matters.

Kill Denis Leary instead, for stealing Bill Hicks's routine.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 26, 2018)

Kill Hari Kondabolu, bring back Richard Pryor. (Can you believe people actually compare Hari to Richard?)


----------



## Emperor Julian (Aug 26, 2018)

Kill Rupert Murdoch, Bring back george martin when he inevitably dies before finishing those fucking books.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 26, 2018)

Kill Brian Michael Bendis, Bringing back Jack Kirby


----------



## Bogs (Aug 28, 2018)

Emperor Julian said:


> Kill Rupert Murdoch, Bring back george martin when he inevitably dies before finishing those fucking books.


Kill George RR Martin, bring back JRR Tolkien


----------



## Jarilo182 (Aug 28, 2018)

Kill toopoor, revive Lil Peep.

I got an A-Log rating in Layla's thread for saying this.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 28, 2018)

Kill JK Rowling to bring back Alan Rickman.

Oh, and kill off Hayden Christensen to bring back Christopher Lee.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 28, 2018)

Say, do fictional characters count in this game?


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 28, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Say, do fictional characters count in this game?


I mean, the first post in this thread was technically 2 fictional characters... I'd say go for it.


----------



## Sundae (Aug 28, 2018)

Kill George Soros (because that fucker is evil incarnate).

Bring back Bob Ross (the world needs more men like him).


----------



## Powerdrilldo (Sep 21, 2018)

kill the entire band of Nickleback to bring back my childhood dog with every band members years of life stacked onto my dogs so he can live comfortably for a long ass time.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 21, 2018)

Kill Gazi Kudo and bring back Booker T Washington.


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Sep 23, 2018)

Kill Tim Cook, bring back Terry Davis.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Sep 23, 2018)

Kill Steven Fry, bring back Voltaire.

Richard Dawkins will be an acceptable substitute for Fry, if he's not available.


----------



## Florence (Sep 23, 2018)

Kill @OwO What's This?, bring back @Hui


----------



## OwO What's This? (Sep 23, 2018)

Kill @NotAKitty, bring back @NotAKitty


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 23, 2018)

Kill @Fagnasty and bring back @Dynastia


----------



## Plissken (Sep 23, 2018)

Kill Kathleen Kennedy, bring back Christopher Lee

Kill Justin Bieber, bring back Freddy Mercury

I could keep going, but it'd be so many people.


----------



## MG 620 (Sep 23, 2018)

Kill Kero the Wolf, bring back a good boy.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 23, 2018)

Kill Rebecca Sugar, bring back Jay Ward.


----------



## OwO What's This? (Sep 24, 2018)

Kill George Soros, bring back white identity


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 5, 2018)

Kill Boogie.  Bring back Chance.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 6, 2018)

Kill Enzo "Consensual Penis" Amore, bring back Owen Hart.


----------



## W00K #17 (Oct 7, 2018)

Kill Chevy Chase, bring back Aldo Leopold.


----------



## Dysnomia (Oct 7, 2018)

Kill Corey Feldman bring back Corey Haim.


----------



## Applejack (Oct 7, 2018)

I'd kill Angela merkel, and revive Angela merkel, so I could kill her again.


----------



## Dumb Sergal (Oct 8, 2018)

Kill Carlos Mencia, bring back George Carlin.


----------



## shasetoma. (Oct 8, 2018)

Over 150 posts and no mention of killing @Null ?  Bring back J Dilla or something, eh.
Alternatively, bring back @FuckYou just to have him killed again.


----------



## Tramadol (Oct 8, 2018)

Kill Trevor Noah, Bring Back Patrice O'Neal


----------



## Superman93 (Oct 8, 2018)

Kill Henry Kissenger, Bring back Christopher Hitchens. Seriously that fuck is 95 years old.


----------



## Cistern Rumbler (Oct 12, 2018)

Sunset Asia Argento, sunrise Patrice O'Neal.


----------



## Audit (Oct 12, 2018)

I'm killing off Patrick Steward to bring back Christopher Lee. LotR > Star Trek


----------



## Jarilo182 (Oct 12, 2018)

Bring back Billy Mays in exchange for everyone who has tried to replace him in infomercials.


----------



## Red Hood (Oct 12, 2018)

kill Dave Grohl, bring back Lemmy. Or Jeff Hanneman. Or Tom Petty.

What I'm saying is that I don't think Dave is anything special.


----------



## Roast Chicken (Oct 14, 2018)

Kill Amy Schumer, bring back Robin Williams.

Kill James Corden, bring back John Pertwee.

Kill Piers Morgan, bring back Terry Wogan.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Oct 14, 2018)

Audit_The_Autist said:


> I'm killing off Patrick Steward to bring back Christopher Lee. LotR > Star Trek


Well, I don't know who this "Patrick Steward" dude is, and I do wish Christopher Lee was still alive. (For reasons totally unrelated to his, let's face it, cameo in LotR.)
Like say the metal album he released in his fucking 90's





But yeah, kill Sean Connery to bring back Christopher Lee instead. It's not like he's done anything worthwhile in like 20 years.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 22, 2018)

Kill Dan Didio, bring back Stan Lee.


----------



## trashbat (Nov 23, 2018)

kill me. that's it.

thanks


----------



## Red Hood (Nov 23, 2018)

Kill Russell Brand, bring back Graham Chapman


----------



## ShroomGender (Nov 23, 2018)

Here's my list:

Kill Michael Moore, Bring back Monty Oum.

Kill Stephen King, Bring back Terry Pratchett.

Kill Vince McMahon, Bring back Jim Neidhart.

Kill John Cena, Bring back Ronda Rousey's dad. (I feel like being nice today.)

Kill Hill/Bill Clinton, Bring back Thomas Jefferson.

Kill Marjan, Bring back Hugh Hefner.

Kill Null, Bring back Null. Repeat.


----------



## Sable (Nov 23, 2018)

I'd kill J.K Rowling and bring back Terry Pratchett.

I'd kill myself and bring myself back to see what hell is like.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Nov 24, 2018)

Kill Merkel. Bring back Vlad the Impaler.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 24, 2018)

Myself

Phillip Seymour Hoffman because he's my favorite actor of the last 20 years


----------



## CephalopodEnthusiast (Nov 24, 2018)

Kill Kevin Spacey, bring back Alan Rickman


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Jun 10, 2019)

Kill Johnny Depp, bring back Gene Wilder.


----------



## DaddyCowboy (Jun 10, 2019)

Kill the stupid bitch who cut me off in traffic with a motorcycle, bring back anyone with even a shred of road etiquette.


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Jun 10, 2019)

Kill Jaden. *RETURN BOWIE*.


----------



## PL 001 (Jun 10, 2019)

Kill Dan Brown. Bring back Harlan Ellison.


----------



## Son of Odin (Jun 10, 2019)

KIll Zimbabwe, bring back Rhodesia


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jun 10, 2019)

Kill AOC, bring back JFK.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jun 10, 2019)

Kill Kanye
Bring back Mack Dre


----------



## JM 590 (Jun 10, 2019)

Kill: hitler

Bring back: my childhood dog


----------



## TiggerNits (Jun 10, 2019)

Kill: Pete Davidson
Bring back: Phil Hartman

Troy  McClure and Lionel Hutz were the glue that held the Simpson's  together


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jun 10, 2019)

Kill Daisy Ridley, bring back Carrie Fisher


----------



## PT 522 (Jun 11, 2019)

Kill myself
Bring back Benito Mussolini because he was the biggest vintage lolcow of his time and my sacrifice would not be in vain


----------



## drtoboggan (Jun 11, 2019)

Kill @Cowlick and bring back a no name erotica writer.


----------



## Rick Pratt (Jun 11, 2019)

Kill Gary Glitter, bring back Marc Bolan
Kill Ricky Gervais, bring back Rik Mayall
Kill Morrissey, bring back George Michael
Kill John K, bring back Tex Avery
Kill Nobuhiro Watsuki, bring back Osamu Tezuka
(Nobuhiro is the writer of Rurouni Kenshin but he's a lolicon, whereas Osamu is a legend in the world of manga)


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Jun 11, 2019)

Kill Amy Schumer, bring back Robin Williams.

Kill George Soros, being back Stefan Karl.

Kill Cardi B, bring back Avicii.


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Jun 11, 2019)

Yeah, after some short back and forth thinking:

Kill JK Rowling, bring back Alan Rickman.


----------



## Wraith (Jun 11, 2019)

Kill Kathleen Kennedy, bring back George Lucas.
What? He's not dead inside to you too?


----------



## WingsOfDepression (Jun 11, 2019)

Kill any modern CSGO Youtuber
Bring back McSkillet


----------



## AprilRains (Jun 11, 2019)

Kill Chelsea Manning. Bring back Alger Hiss and crucify him.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jun 11, 2019)

Kill anyone, bring back Mr Puds


----------



## kadoink (Jun 11, 2019)

Kill George Soros and bring back Verne Troyer.


----------



## verissimus (Jun 11, 2019)

Hmm, not exactly the killing sort, but then again accidents can happen.  So I'd have no problem if pretty much any modern contemporary comedian coincidentally died if it meant seeing Gene Wilder, Robin Williams, or Richard Pryor (especially Richard Pryor) came back.


----------



## Lucifer's Rectum (Jun 12, 2019)

Kill myself, bring back fucking anybody else.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Jun 12, 2019)

I'd like to trade two nobody amazon self-published erotica writers for Ray Bradbury and Pat Frank.

...Then have them write something better than what Bethesda is doing with Fallout right now.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jun 12, 2019)

Y2KKK Baby said:


> Kill Obama, bring back Obama.


Most underraped comment


----------



## PT 522 (Jun 12, 2019)

Kill Jesus.
Bring back Jesus 3 days later.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Sep 28, 2019)

Kill Paulie Shore, bring back Chris Farley.

Also, kill Beyonce and bring back Lisa "Left eye" Lopes.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Sep 28, 2019)

Kill James Patterson, bring back Harlan Ellison

Kill Dan Brown, bring back Robert Heinlein

Kill Alex Jones, bring back H.L Mencken

Kill Harmony Korine, bring back Diane Arbus


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Sep 28, 2019)

Does this thread imply that the restored person will replace the eliminated one? If so

kill Xi Jinping, bring back Genghis Khan


----------



## not william stenchever (Sep 28, 2019)

Can I kill the person I bring back?


----------



## Pope of Degeneracy (Sep 28, 2019)

Kill Carlos Maza to bring back Terry Davis


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Sep 28, 2019)

Kill Greta Thunberg, bring back her fellow retarded midget Beetlejuice.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Sep 28, 2019)

Kill Elizabeth Warren, bring back Huey Long.


----------



## Distant Stare (Sep 28, 2019)

Kill Susan Wojcicki (in minecraft pvp)
Bring back Terry


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Sep 28, 2019)

Kill Tom Cruise bring back L. Ron Hubbard


----------



## .Woody (Sep 28, 2019)

Kill JK Rowling, bring back Terry Pratchett


----------



## Argh My Cigar (Sep 28, 2019)

Kill Reese Witherspoon

Bring back Martin Landau


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 8, 2019)

Kill Bre Larson
Bring back sid haig


Spoiler



Too soon?


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 8, 2019)

Jasonfan89 said:


> Kill Bre Larson
> Bring back sid haig
> 
> 
> ...



It's never too soon to bring back Sid Haig.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 8, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> It's never too soon to bring back Sid Haig.


Yeah I suppose, R.I.P. captain Spalding best damn chicken I ever had.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Oct 8, 2019)

If you will allow me to stretch the definitions a bit... kill the capeshit genre, and bring back the western genre.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 12, 2019)

Kill Gwen Hartley, bring back Robert Forster.


----------



## Cantercoin (Oct 12, 2019)

Kill brie Larson to bring back young David Bowie


----------



## Nick Gars (Oct 29, 2019)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> Kill Merkel. Bring back Vlad the Impaler.


Fucking this. They're both sadistic monsters of leaders, but Vlad actually gave a fuck about the prosperity of his kingdom. He didn't commit the acts he did simply out of spite, it was to send the message "you touch my land, I will stick this pole up ALL of your faggot asses!".


----------



## Redeemer and Destroyer (Oct 29, 2019)

Kill Zoe Quinn


Spoiler



Bring back my grandfather


----------



## Large (Oct 29, 2019)

Kill a random psionic supersoilder, bring back Terry.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Oct 29, 2019)

Kill all the people brought back in this thread
Bring back all the people killed 

I must repair the timeline


----------



## Lurkio (Oct 29, 2019)

Kill Arin Handson, bring back  Egorapter. 

No, they are not the same person, at least...not anymore.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Oct 31, 2019)

Kill George Soros
Bring back Benito Mussolini


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Oct 31, 2019)

Kill Nathan Phillips.
Bring back Chief Joseph.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Nov 9, 2019)

Kill Jared Leto, bring back Heath Ledger.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Dec 24, 2019)

Kill Daisy Ridley, bring back Carrie Fisher.

Kill Sonequa Martin-Green, bring back René Auberjonois.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Feb 9, 2020)

Kill John K, bring back Stephen Hillenburg.

Kill R. Kelly, bring back Aaliyah.


----------



## pierce your heart (Feb 9, 2020)

kill myself and bring myself back 
step 3: ???
step 4: $$$


----------



## Manah (Feb 9, 2020)

pierce your heart said:


> kill myself and bring myself back
> step 3: ???
> step 4: $$$



Kill this guy for stealing my idea, who cares about the second part.


----------



## pierce your heart (Feb 9, 2020)

Manah said:


> Kill this guy for stealing my idea, who cares about the second part.


Rude! At least make my death have a point.


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Feb 9, 2020)

Kill me and make Danny Devito immortal


----------



## KittyGremlin (Feb 9, 2020)

Kill myself and bring back Terry A.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Mar 2, 2020)

Kill Chris Chibnall, Make Steven Moffat/Russell T. Davies immortal.


----------



## Large (Mar 2, 2020)

Kill Trump make Bernie immortal.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Mar 2, 2020)

OP wtf why would you kill Carl Winslow?


----------



## Tahoma (Mar 2, 2020)

Kill me and bring back Chris Cornell.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Mar 2, 2020)

Kill Bill Cosby bring back bill Paxton
Kill Dane cook bring back Redd Foxx


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Mar 2, 2020)

OriginalUsernameHere said:


> OP wtf why would you kill Carl Winslow?


Because Uncle Phil is clearly superior.


----------



## Pee Cola (Mar 2, 2020)

Kill Andy Dick, bring back Phil Hartman. (edit: I should have read this whole thread before posting ...  )
Kill Rolf Harris, bring back Bob Ross.
Kill Mark Zuckerberg, bring back Terry
Kill Apple, bring back Commodore

I'm surprised that it's taken 12 pages to get here ... but kill Courtney Love and bring back Kurt Cobain.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Mar 2, 2020)

I would sacrifice the entire Rat King group to bring back Freddie Mercury.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 2, 2020)

Kill Jim Sterling, bring back TotalBiscuit.


----------



## Dysnomia (Mar 3, 2020)

Kill Ashton Kutcher
Bring back John Ritter


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Mar 28, 2020)

Kill Xi Jinping (Winnie the Flu) bring back Paul Winchill


----------



## Mr Himmler (Mar 28, 2020)

Kill Donald Trump (shitty beta caesar), bring back Douglas MacArthur (true American Caesar)

Kill Vladimir Putin, bring back RASputin


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (Mar 28, 2020)

Kill Stephen Colbert, bring back Don Rickles


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 28, 2020)

Mr Himmler said:


> Kill Donald Trump (shitty beta caesar), bring back Douglas MacArthur (true American Caesar)
> 
> Kill Vladimir Putin, bring back RASputin



Douglas MacArthur would have nuked China.  No Cultural Revolution.  No CCP.  Better alternate timeline than the one we're on?  We'll never know.


----------



## Mr Himmler (Mar 28, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Douglas MacArthur would have nuked China.  No Cultural Revolution.  No CCP.  Better alternate timeline than the one we're on?  We'll never know.


Untrue, Douglas MacArthur did not approve of the use of nuclear weapons. He was a soldier, he sought to minimize civilian casualties. Douglas MacArthur was a complex man.


----------



## Baguette Child (Mar 28, 2020)

Kill Hillary Clinton, bring back my dog. 

They're both bitches but at least my dog isn't an incompetent, murderous piece of shit.


----------



## Large (Mar 28, 2020)

The industrial revolution and it's consequences have been a disaster for the human race.
Kill fucking everyone except Ted Kaczynski, bring back a lot of ancient hunter-gatherers.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Mar 31, 2020)

Kill the idiots writing Gotham high and bring back Bob Kane and bill finger

Kill brain kibblesmith for snowflake and safeapace and bring back stan lee


----------



## UnKillShredDur (May 19, 2020)

Kill: Butch Hartman. Bring back: Phil Hartman.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 19, 2020)

Bill Gates to bring back my dead cousin


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 19, 2020)

Kill @HeyYou and bring back @Corrugated Daffodils. Kill @Thomas Paine and bring back @Cinderblock.


----------



## Thomas Paine (May 19, 2020)

Rand /pol/ said:


> Kill @HeyYou and bring back @Corrugated Daffodils. Kill @Thomas Paine and bring back @Cinderblock.



Kill yourself, bring back Sneasal


----------



## Sundae (May 19, 2020)

Kill Bill Gates, bring back Nikola Tesla.

Kill Bernie Sanders, bring back George Patton.

And finally, kill George Soros, bring back Vlad the Implader.


----------



## AnOminous (May 19, 2020)

Kill Dax Herrera, bring back Dick Masterson.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (May 19, 2020)

kill Sean White, bring back Malcolm X.
kill Bill Gates, bring back Rodney Dangerfield.


----------



## Orion Balls (May 19, 2020)

Fuck it, I'm sentimental. Kill Yves Carreau; bring back Chef Len.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 19, 2020)

Nancy Pelosi, I'd kill 1000 times over, and bring back a random innocent victim who was senselessly killed when they didn't have to be. Anyone like that.

Literally anyone's life is more valuable than Pelosi's.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 28, 2020)

Kill Soros to bring back the grandpa I never met


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jun 6, 2020)

Kill some cracker, bring back Big Floyd


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 6, 2020)

Guts Gets Some said:


> Nancy Pelosi, I'd kill 1000 times over, and bring back a random innocent victim who was senselessly killed when they didn't have to be. Anyone like that.
> 
> Literally anyone's life is more valuable than Pelosi's.



Not Dianne Feinstein's.


----------



## Sundae (Jun 12, 2020)

Kill Mark Zuckerberg, bring back Macho Man Randy Savage.


----------



## Witthel (Jun 12, 2020)

Kill Hillary Clinton, bring back Robin Williams.


----------



## Screw Danlon (Jun 23, 2020)

Kill Ringo Starr.  Bring back Freddie Mercury.


----------



## DrunkenDozing (Jun 23, 2020)

Well, they arent dead yet but I'd be all for Mel Brooks using his vile jew sorcery in order to drain the life force out of the entire Shumer family to return to being edgy youthful Mel Brooks again.


----------



## Quoookie (Jun 24, 2020)

Leonard Lake would torture and kill Uncle Phil in a jealous rage after he seen Uncle Phil give Charles Ng a blowjob. Although Uncle Phil kinda got revenge in the end as he bite off Ng's cock as he was being killed.


----------



## Don't Tread on Me (Jun 24, 2020)

Can we kill Carl Benjamin and bring back John Locke?


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 24, 2020)

Kill Adam Sandler, bring back Chris Farley.
Kill Dan Aykroyd, bring back Harold Ramis.
Kill Troye Sivan, bring back Elliott Smith.
Kill Andrew Zimmern, bring back Anthony Bourdain.
Kill Jonah Hill, bring back Anton Yelchin.


----------



## Duck Duck TUUURN (Sep 18, 2020)

Kill Will Ferrell
Bring back Bill Hicks


----------



## Professional Lurker (Sep 18, 2020)

Kill myself, bring back Hitler


----------



## A Grey Cat (Sep 18, 2020)

Kill Jason Blum bring back Terrance Fisher (director of the hammer Dracula movies)7


----------



## Midge Shelby1919 (Dec 17, 2020)

Kill Ryan Murphy, bring back Olivia de Havilland
Kill either Olsen twin, bring back Diana Serra Cary/Baby Peggy (and give her said Olsen twin’s wealth)
Kill Cardi B, bring back Vera Lynn


I’m sorry, I’m very bitter about what this year brought.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Dec 17, 2020)

Okay, when we bring them back will it be like how it was in Jumanji when they’re sent back to when before they played the game or whatever?


----------



## Oats12345 (Feb 10, 2021)

Kill Biden to bring  back my old cat. 

Also kill Bob Ignor bring back Walt Disney. Becuase Walt Disney would not be kissing China's ass like Bob.

I would kill Mark Ruffalo to bring back Jerry Doyle.


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (Feb 10, 2021)

Kill Joe Biden bring back Joe McCarthy
Kill Kamala Harris bring back The Great Kamala
Kill the Pope bring back Pope on a Rope..


----------



## Oats12345 (Feb 10, 2021)

Kill Ben Affleck to bring back Adam West


----------



## Damien Thorne (Feb 10, 2021)

Kill George Lucas, bring back Ed Wood.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Feb 10, 2021)

kill donald trump...hear me out!....and bring back Teddy Fucking Roosevelt and remove term limits so he can show old man joe what a real president is like.


----------



## TheRedChair (Feb 10, 2021)

Damien Thorne said:


> Kill George Lucas, bring back Ed Wood.


Ed Wood was a bad ass mother fucker.

I would KILL Rob Liefield...  in all of his retarded comic style fury.... to bring back Jack Kirby or Stan Lee.


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Feb 10, 2021)

Kill DSP to get us back a cancer-free David Bowie with at least another 30 healthy happy years ahead of him. I'll wait.


----------



## Meat Target (Feb 10, 2021)

Kill George R. R. Martin, bring back Robert Jordan

Kill Richard Dawkins, bring back C.S. Lewis

Kill Wayne LaPierre, bring back Jeff Cooper

Kill George W. Bush, bring back Barry Goldwater

Kill Amy Schumer, bring back Sam Kinison

Kill Stephen King, bring back Michael Crichton
(all of this is hypothetical and I would never act on any of them)


----------



## Damien Thorne (Feb 10, 2021)

Kill Michael Moore, bring back Hunter S Thompson.


----------



## verygayFrogs (Feb 12, 2021)

Suprised no one mentioned all the zoophiles for Steve Irwin


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Feb 12, 2021)

>Kill myself
>Bring myself back
>Rule as an immortal God
>Profit


----------



## Ruin (Feb 12, 2021)

Kill Cardi B

Bring back David Bowie


----------



## Cupronickel (Feb 12, 2021)

Kill Xi Jinping, bring back Adolf Hitler.

Simple as.


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Feb 12, 2021)

Kill Trump, bring back Reagan


----------



## Large (Feb 12, 2021)

Kill Biden, bring back healthy Biden.


----------



## A Gay Retard (Feb 12, 2021)

Kill Miley Cyrus
Bring back Wendy O Williams


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 13, 2021)

Kill xi jinping. Bring back lord Jesus christ.


----------



## Oats12345 (Mar 5, 2021)

Kill Lena Dunham to bring back Mira Furlan


----------



## The Jesus Lizard (Mar 13, 2021)

Kill Billy Joe Armstrong, bring back Kim Shattuck.
Kill someone from IDLES, bring back Tim Taylor (Brainiac).


----------



## Wraith (Mar 14, 2021)

Kill pedo Oprah
Bring back Malcolm X


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 15, 2021)

Destroy current entire Doctor Who creative team, Jodie Whittaker, and the BBC.
Rejuvenate Tom Baker-era creative team and Tom Baker, give franchise to Netflix.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 15, 2021)

Curt Sibling said:


> Destroy current entire Doctor Who creative team, Jodie Whittaker, and the BBC.
> Rejuvenate Tom Baker-era creative team and Tom Baker, give franchise to Netflix.


Except for John Nathan-Turner.  He can remain in Hell.


----------



## Janki's Mom (Mar 15, 2021)

Kill Joe Bidet, bring back Adolf Hitler.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Mar 16, 2021)

Kill Joe Biden, bring back Jack Kennedy.


----------



## Kornula (Mar 17, 2021)

Kill: Kamala Harris
Bring Back: Rip Taylor


----------



## Oats12345 (Mar 17, 2021)

Kill: The Rock.
Bring back: John Wayne.
I want real action stars who don't cuck and are Redpilled and based.

Kill: Billie Elish
Bring back: Geroge Harrison

Kill: Matt Damon
To bring back: Charles Bronson

Kill: Brad Pitt
Bring back: Burt Reynolds


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Mar 17, 2021)

Kill: Pope Francis
Bring back: Joseph Stalin


----------



## Oliveoil (Mar 17, 2021)

Robin D'Angelo (b that wrote White Fragility), Benazir Bhutto a BAD ASS Pakistani politician who was the first female Pakistani leader.  Mujihedeen claimed she was an American asset who vowed she would defeat them. That or Quandeel Baloch who flipped the bird incel Paki's who could not stand a woman not being covered from head to toe.
REAL strength.


----------



## Lord High Admiral Spire (Mar 17, 2021)

Kill David Schneider, bring back Jeffrey Epstein so his ass can get interrogated.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Mar 17, 2021)

Kill LeBron James bring back yaphet Kyoto 



Too soon?


----------



## Argh My Cigar (Mar 18, 2021)

Kill Barbara Streisand, bring back Christopher Lee.


----------



## Oats12345 (Apr 13, 2021)

Kill Sam Elliott to bring back John Wayne.
We need a real badass cowboy man, not the a phoney liberal who pretends to be one


----------



## Diabeetus69 (Apr 13, 2021)

Kill my sister in law, bring back my wife.


----------



## Oats12345 (Apr 13, 2021)

Diabeetus69 said:


> Kill my sister in law, bring back my wife.


Yikes sorry to hear about that


----------



## Rupert Bear (Apr 13, 2021)

Kill Jonathan Yaniv, bring back Fedsmoker


----------



## A Grey Cat (Apr 14, 2021)

Kill John boyega bring back Joe pilato.  


Soery Johnny nothing personal but I'd rather have captian Rhodes back than sit through another star wars movie with Finn


----------



## Cynically Insane (Apr 14, 2021)

Kill Katie Couric, bring back Alex Trebek.
Kill Justin Bieber, bring back Freddie Mercury


----------



## PaleTay (Apr 14, 2021)

Kill Demi Lovato, bring back DMX


----------



## furūtsu (Apr 14, 2021)

Kill Kathleen Kennedy.
Bring back Jim Henson.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Apr 14, 2021)

Kill Jodie Whittaker, bring back John Hurt.


----------



## Revolutionary_Frog (Jul 28, 2021)

Kill Ratko Mladić, bring back Safet Isović.


----------



## Mister Mint (Jul 28, 2021)

Kill Dr. Oz, bring back Christopher Hitchens


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jul 28, 2021)

Kill Kanye, bring back Biz Markie.


----------



## Blackhole (Jul 28, 2021)

Kill Scott Morrison,bring back Jack Lang.


----------



## Oats12345 (Jul 30, 2021)

Kill Josh Gad to bring back Chris Farley


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Sep 8, 2021)

Kill Bill Murray, bring back Lorenzo Music.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 8, 2021)

Kill @paintingatree bring back @LofaSofa.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Sep 8, 2021)

Kill Bella
Bring back Mr Rodgers


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 8, 2021)

Kill MovieBob, bring back that guy who made good tamales and sold em outside my favorite bar


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Sep 8, 2021)

Kill Kamala Harris, bring back Trevor Moore!


----------



## Reporterward (Sep 8, 2021)

Kill skinny, woke Kevin Smith.
Bring back fat, stoner Kevin Smith.


----------



## Niggernerd (Sep 8, 2021)

Kill Biden bring back Teddy Roosevelt 
But also Kill kamala bring back Joseph  McCarthy


----------



## zero-who (Sep 9, 2021)

Kill Xi Jinping, resurrect Kim Il-Sung.

Xi Jinping's death is, in all likelihood, a minor inconvenience that China has contingencies in place for. They will appoint someone new that thinks exactly the same, and nothing much will change on that front.

Meanwhile, civil war breaks out in North Korea between Il-Sung loyalists and Jong Un loyalists. China picks up on Il-Sung's return from the dead, connects the dots with Dear Leader's unexpected death, and goes to war as retaliation. This culminates in localized nuclear armageddon as North Korea launches their entire nuclear arsenal at every major city in China when they inevitably get invaded, and China nukes Pyongyang.


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Sep 9, 2021)

Double, fuck it:
Kill Kanye West and Kim Kardashian, bring back David Bowie and Prince.


----------



## AbyssGazer (Sep 9, 2021)

Kill Chris (or Barb, doesn't really matter) to bring back Bob. The man needs a second chance to get the family he deserves.


----------



## potatofarms (Sep 22, 2021)

kill every living american president
bring back every leader they had whackd


----------



## potatofarms (Sep 22, 2021)

Y2K Baby said:


> Kill Obama, bring back Obama.


again and again forever


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 22, 2021)

OvercookedBacon said:


> Double, fuck it:
> Kill Kanye West and Kim Kardashian, bring back David Bowie and Prince.


David Bowie was a pedophile though


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 22, 2021)

Kill all jews to bring back mango-flavoured kool aid


----------



## Kiyoshi's Wristbrace (Sep 24, 2021)

pedo joe biden, kameltoe harris, nancy pelosi, bill gates, AOC, barack hussein obama, hilary clinton, bill clinton; just the ones I can name off the top of my head; and bring back Kentaro Miura.

His life was worth more than all of these fucks entire existences combined, 100000x over.


----------



## NaggotFigger (Sep 24, 2021)

Yeah, fuck it, I'll make it two instead.
Kill George Bush, bring back Osama Bin Laden and kill Bill Clinton, bring back Bill Cosby.


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Sep 24, 2021)

Kill: Muhammad ibn al-Hasan al-Mahdi
Bring back: Muhammad

Checkmate, Shia


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Sep 24, 2021)

FaggotNigger said:


> Bill Clinton, bring back Bill Cosby.


Cosby's not dead.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Sep 25, 2021)

Kill Key Peele, bring back HP Lovecraft.

Joe Biden would kill Hunter to bring back Beau.


----------



## Dysnomia (Sep 25, 2021)

Kill Scott Stapp bring back Scott Weiland


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Sep 25, 2021)

Kill Bill Maher, bring back Norm Macdonald.


----------



## Professor G. Raff (Sep 25, 2021)

Troonologist PhD said:


> Joe Biden would kill Hunter to bring back Beau.


Who would blame him for that? Gonna be awkward for Beau when he finds out about his wife, though...

Every single DC & Marvel writer in return for Kentaro Miura. I hope that is enough... I feel like I might be seriously shortchanging the mysterious force allowing me to do this.


----------



## potatofarms (Sep 25, 2021)

kill: soros
resurrect: : james clerk maxwell

kill: any modern 'liberal'
resurrect: voltaire


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Sep 25, 2021)

UnKillShredDur said:


> Kill Bill Maher, bring back Norm Macdonald.



Sacrifice both Amy Schumer and Bill Maher at the same time to bring back Norm so he'll never die again.


----------



## MemoriesOfMemphis (Oct 22, 2021)

Kill the Queen, bring back Diana.


----------

